# ابي تقرير عن درفله الحديد bar وrod



## hmawd (10 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ارجوا افدتي عن الدرفله الحديد bar و rod بشكل عام
_ المشاكل 
- وخطوات عمله 
- وكل شي عنه 
الاني عندي تقرير (ربوت) 
وبحثت عن النت كله تعريف 
ارجو افدتي ارساله على الخاص او العام 

واكون شاكر لكم*​


----------



## hmawd (15 مارس 2010)

تكفون اي معلومه عن الدرفله (حديد التسليح (bar) )


----------

